# [SOLVED] Printer non-communication



## gefb (Feb 7, 2009)

Have recently upgraded from Vista Home Premium 32 bit to Windows 7 Home Premium, everything went OK with the upgrade but when I go to print something a window opens in the bottom right of screen with a message which reads 'cannot communicate with printer turn enable bi-directional support on in printers dialog box' the thing is that the printer is working and prints OK plus I can't find this bi-directional function anywhere, my printer is a Canon MP610 Pixma and my computer is a Toshiba P300-23L. Any suggestions?


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Printer non-communication*

Have you been to the CANON site and downloaded the latest Windows 7 drivers for your MP610?


----------



## gefb (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Printer non-communication*

Have attempted to download the update but a window opens with the message 'cannot detect printer' which is turned on ready as instructed.


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Printer non-communication*

Go in as Administrator.
Go to Control Panel-All Control Panel Items-Devices and Printers.
Click on your MP610 and select Display Printer Properties. 
Select Ports from Tabs at the top 
Tick Enable bidirectional support check box.

If this fails suggest you download all the CANON Windows 7 elements for MP610 uninstall printer and miscellaneous CANON applications and reinstall using downloaded exe's..


----------



## gefb (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Printer non-communication*

Thanks Paul, all is now OK, have a good Christmas and all the best for 2010, regards, Geoff.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, Paul.

Happy Holidays!

JC

.


----------

